# Light splatter?



## Zach2085 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been hanging drywall for a while doing some side jobs that allow a bit of extra cash. I've run into a stall for this ceiling patch and am not sure how to take care of it I've never seen this texture it's not popcorn or a knock down, and I'm not sure if it's doable without spraying any help would be amazing. Keep in mind I'm a rookie lol it may be better to sub it out for me but I love to learn.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Homex makes a splatter texture spray can. They are a pain to use though because they are not always consistent, but that would probably one of the easiest ways.


----------



## Zach2085 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks I'll try it out !


----------

